

How many of you are looking for your next startup? - DanBlake

Just curious how many are not involved in a startup currently, but in the thinking/planning (not coding) stage.
======
RKHilbertSpace
I am currently looking at applications of Machine Learning and have been
thinking about launching a startup. I would have started programming 6 months
ago except that my geographic area is sub-optimal for finding people who are
sufficiently motivated to make the necessary sacrifices.

------
michaelrkn
funny you ask. i just posted <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1027584>.

